

Salt Lake City to Build the First Protected Intersection for Bicycling in the US - tinco
http://www.citylab.com/commute/2015/05/why-salt-lake-city-chose-to-build-the-first-protected-intersection-for-bicycling-in-the-us/392702/

======
hackercurious
This looks like the best design I have seen for protecting bike riders in
intersections. This innovative approach truly protects the pedestrian/cyclist
in the intersection from turning vehicles.

------
slvv
This is so awesome. Protected lanes and intersections would make me go out and
buy a bike tomorrow.

